# General Business Category > Marketing Forum > [Question] Website/Blog Owners - Poll for you

## Mark Atkinson

I'd like to find out from business owners who have a website or are planning on starting a website/blog whether you would be watch a video series containing quick, free traffic tips.  The idea is to make each video 60 seconds long, packing one solid traffic tip into the video.  

This would mainly be targeted at our small business clients who don't have the budget to spend a whole heap on SEO/PPC services and need to promote their websites themselves. 

I would post one video tip a week in the 60 second series. These tips will go onto our blog and Youtube channel.

Please let me know what your thoughts are and complete the poll above.

----------


## Blurock

Great idea Mark. 

I get bored very quickly and by keeping it short, maybe with more illustrations and less talking, you have my vote. :Big Grin:

----------

Mark Atkinson (18-Jan-12)

----------


## derrickm

Mark,

This is an excellent idea, which I've been meaning to do since I saw the Melbourne SEO Services website. David Jenyns has 605 videos on his YouTube channel. 

Most of them are based on educating his potential customers, and I assume that he gets business from them, even at the prices he charges.

----------

Mark Atkinson (18-Jan-12)

----------


## Mark Atkinson

Thanks for the feedback guys! 

We've just recorded the raw video for the first episode. Good news is you only have to bear my ugly mug for about 30 seconds total!  :Wink:  

I'll be posting a link to the edited version here for some criticism. 

Also, thanks Dave for making this the site poll. I didn't realise until today.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Mark Atkinson

Hi guys,

First video is live!  :Embarrassment:  

I don't know whether I'm happy with it or not.  I know there are a hundred things I can improve on.  But hey, gotta start somewhere I guess.  :Smile: 

Would you guys mind taking a look and letting me know what you think?  The topic of the first video is nothing new to you guys, but I'd appreciate your views. 

Here's the linky: Quick Traffic Tips - Free Traffic in 60 Seconds - Episode 1

In the next video we'll work on adding a few more effects and making it a little less boring. (I feel like I'm really monotonous throughout) This episode was dedicated to figuring out the ins and outs of video editing  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I look forward to your opinions and criticisms.

----------

Blurock (19-Jan-12)

----------

